# Attention à Flexiglass



## darkatis (19 Octobre 2011)

Juste un petit feedback sur flexiglass, qui permet un peu comme sous win 7, d'avoir des options supplémentaires pour tout ce qui concerne le placement et le redimentionnement de fenetres.

cependant j'ai passé un mois a galerer sur d'autres applications, comme open office et libre office ... qui plantaient dès que j'allais dans les preferences.

j'ai bcp cherché sur le net, pendant que c'etait un pb de compatiblité entre ces applications et lion, voir un problème de java ...

et non ... en fait c'etait juste un bug lié a flexiglass.

je l'ai viré, plus aucun problème.

Donc si vous avez des plantages etranges sur des applications, et que vous utilisez flexiglass ... ben faites un essai en mode sans echec, et si tout remarche bien ... virez flexiglass


----------



## ceslinstinct (21 Octobre 2011)

darkatis a dit:


> Juste un petit feedback sur flexiglass, qui permet un peu comme sous win 7, d'avoir des options supplémentaires pour tout ce qui concerne le placement et le redimentionnement de fenetres.
> 
> cependant j'ai passé un mois a galerer sur d'autres applications, comme open office et libre office ... qui plantaient dès que j'allais dans les preferences.
> 
> ...


Bonsoir

Tu cite des applications qui ont 99% de chance de ne pas avoir le même nom que celui écrit sous l'icône.

Donc c'est normal, si l'application fait une gestion sur les noms.

Souvent le nom d'une application est celui donné lors de la compilation du code (de fortes chances que les modifications de nom ne soit jamais prisent en compte).

@+


----------



## Thomas LeBlond (22 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, après un problème similaire avec :

- mon ordinateur de répond plus, internet interrompu brutalement, des applications banales sans réponses

j'ai supprimé 2 applications bien pratique hélas

- flexiglas
- total finder

on verra si le problème est résolu =)


----------

